# Heat Presses: Does size matter? Is bigger really better? Why?



## xtina (May 9, 2006)

Can I just ask why everyone recommends a 15x15" size heat press, or around that size, when most printers do no larger than A4 (just over 8x11.5") - so why would you need bigger? Wouldn't a smaller one do? What's the extra benefit? Is it just in case I buy an A3 printer, and just in case I buy A3 paper, and just in case I do massive transfers? I just don't get it - and I need to, cos I need to buy a press now! Can anyone explain?
(feel free to direct me to a thread if you've already answered all this several times!)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's one past thread that talks about some of the benefits to the heat press size:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1648&highlight=size

One additional benefit that I recently read here that isn't mentioned in that thread is that a lot of pre-printed transfers (like from proworldinc.com) are larger than some of the smaller presses can handle.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The bigger the press, the better, becuase it will not hold you back in the future. Right now you only want to do 8.5 x 11 shirts, but what if you want to do a 15" imprint in the future?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

There are quite a few stock plastisol transfers that are sized 12x12. You wont be limited in the future because your press cant handle what your customers may need. Styles change all the time...one day folks may want small art and the next they may want oversized art.


----------



## Richard 5340 (Aug 25, 2008)

With a large press you can work small. With a small press you can not work large. Versatility.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

The way I see it the bigger press will make it nice to do over size. But I have all so used small press to do the same as bigger press. You can take small press and do large transfers you just need to press more is all.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow started to answer and realized this was over 2 years ago.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL I never checked


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thibgs are the same as size goes .You can do small things on a big press, but not the other way around. .... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I press 20 inch by 14 in on A 15 by 15 so yes you can it was the China Dragon that is posted on the vinyl. And yes I have done 5 more of them with my Geo Knight that is 12 by 14 so please dont say you cant when you can Thanks. Here is 12 by 15 I just did and yes press two times looks just as good as if I had big press!


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

xtina said:


> Can I just ask why everyone recommends a 15x15" size heat press, or around that size, when most printers do no larger than A4 (just over 8x11.5") - so why would you need bigger? Wouldn't a smaller one do? What's the extra benefit? Is it just in case I buy an A3 printer, and just in case I buy A3 paper, and just in case I do massive transfers? I just don't get it - and I need to, cos I need to buy a press now! Can anyone explain?
> (feel free to direct me to a thread if you've already answered all this several times!)


If you would invest on press at this time, I would try to put it on the biggest press that you can afford. This is the same with me when I first invest on press, I thought the same way and said to myself that 16x16 should be enough to what I will be doing, but just few months after and after getting my cutter, I then realize that for a little bit more, I should have taken the bigger one instead. Why? as you can see the designs on the shirts right now, are huge, some are even full front or full back shirt and with my line, I also do sublimation, which by putting more substrate on the press is the best way to go, imagine being able to do 30% more than your standard press. Like I said, get the biggest press you can afford, it will definitely pay you off later.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Please correct me if I,m wrong, but the way I see it is that the larger the press is, the more time it takes to heat up and more electric would be used.
If one is planning to do only small designs than the smaller press would be more suitable, a bigger press could be bought at a later time if larger designs are needed. Just my opinion.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

ooo that's a good point. How much extra electric would a 16X20 take over a 15X15? anyone?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok went to Hix web site and the 16x20 takes 14.5 amps.

The 15x15 takes 12.5 amps 

now my Geo night that is 12x14 takes 10 amps.

But now you have to know the lower the amps longer it takes to get to temp.

The only thing I am saying I can do what any one does with there transfer press no mater the size.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I can take a phillips head screw out with a flat head screw driver but it isnt efficient enough not to warrant the right tool for the right job.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I can take a phillips head screw out with a flat head screw driver but it isnt efficient enough not to warrant the right tool for the right job.


 Well said and I plan to use that analogy in the future. I still say buy nothing smaller than a 15x15 press. You can use smaller and keep moving the garment around to press a bigger design. the money for the larger press will be much better than wasteing extra time pressing the same garment more than once. I hope this addition to a fine cooment is worthwhile. Moto, I now have a new IDOL and I salute you my friend. .... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I know some of the forum members started out small and then with there profits went bigger.
so yes start out where you want to start and not where every one tells. If you can only get small press to start out then do it. Then when the money comes in then go bigger and keep the smaller one for back up the way press are today you will all ways need back up!


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

I can take a phillips head screw out with a flat head screw driver but it isnt efficient enough not to warrant the right tool for the right job.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

The size of the press is wholly dependant on what you actually want to use it for. If you only wanted to do small sublimation items, or have small logo designs on tees, the small press will certainly do the job. The only downside it that many of the small presses don't have digital controllers.

The bigger presses take up more room, are a lot heavier (so you need a stong desk to sit them on), they are more expensive to buy and use significantly more electricity. If your main work is on tees though, you will find it far easier to get your garments centralised on the larger platen.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

I know this thread a bit old, but I'm new at this heat press thing and about to purchase a heat press machine within a week from this message. 

Here is my question.....

If I purchase a 15x15 and my transfer is 11x15 would that be a problem ? Does the transfer have to be at least 1/2" shorter in length ? or is the 11x15 transfer ok for this 15x15.

I sort of feel that this is a dumb question that I'm asking and I'm kind of already know the answer to my question, but hey it doesn't hurt to ask, considering that I never handled this type of machine....yet


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Will I have all was went 1/2 inch shorter you can all was press two times I do it all the time.. and now I have big press and still find my self pressing two times on some of the work I have done...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The outside fringes may have cold spots. You better off getting a 16X20 heat press. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I do have the 16x20 and still find my self going bigger with transfers LOL....


----------



## tinabina2753 (May 10, 2009)

Can you heat press a shirt twice if the design is bigger than the press? Need to know, looking to buy a press for airbrushing. Thank you!


----------

